# equipment



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

hey guys and gals just wondering what types of tools does everybody use. Currently am looking for the best tires to go on my mowers right now on one mower use tractor style tread I like them but the wear on them seem not to last only about eight months the other mower I got regular turf tread ,need to know best tire for wet conditions and for steep banks and ditches .
Also wondering what size compressor most of u use I use a 110 psi its little and handy but takes awhile to pressurize a house
My generator is 4000 and handels most of the needs but is old and I need to look for another one any good brands u would recommend or stay away from


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

bcollins said:


> hey guys and gals just wondering what types of tools does everybody use. Currently am looking for the best tires to go on my mowers right now on one mower use tractor style tread I like them but the wear on them seem not to last only about eight months the other mower I got regular turf tread ,need to know best tire for wet conditions and for steep banks and ditches .
> Also wondering what size compressor most of u use I use a 110 psi its little and handy but takes awhile to pressurize a house
> My generator is 4000 and handels most of the needs but is old and I need to look for another one any good brands u would recommend or stay away from


 
I just put john gator tires on one my mowers seems to work good!Did have tractor tires on it! haven`t new tires on long enough tell on wear!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

honestly I get most of my tools and stuff from Harbor Freight. cheap and seems to do the job fine. Now at home it's the good stuff


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

How do you wear out lawn mower tires in 8 months? Granted lawns are not my primary business but I have 500 hours on my current set and they still look new.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> honestly I get most of my tools and stuff from Harbor Freight. cheap and seems to do the job fine. Now at home it's the good stuff


I learned a long time ago to buy the best tools you can afford, and I live by that. 

I cannot differentiate between tools for work & tools for home. At work I would never trust my livelihood to anything less than the best, and at home, I can't stand using tools that perform anything less than what I use at work.

And just like trucks, there are multiple brands that manufacture professional quality tools. Just because I might own one brand over the other doesn't necessarily mean that the other is junk, only that I found that to be the brand for me at the time of purchase.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I learned a long time ago to buy the best tools you can afford, and I live by that.
> 
> I cannot differentiate between tools for work & tools for home. At work I would never trust my livelihood to anything less than the best, and at home, I can't stand using tools that perform anything less than what I use at work.
> 
> And just like trucks, there are multiple brands that manufacture professional quality tools. Just because I might own one brand over the other doesn't necessarily mean that the other is junk, only that I found that to be the brand for me at the time of purchase.


Yeah but in some on the areas I work I would rather have my $200 generator and $100 compressor stolen than my my Good ones. And yes they get chained down but that really does not matter half the time. Hammers and bits and air hoses work just as good from HF as they do from Lowes or sears. Yes I do believe in what you pay for, thats why the 1's at home say craftsman or Kobolt or Dewalt


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ask yourself if you can afford junk?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Yeah but in some on the areas I work I would rather have my $200 generator and $100 compressor stolen than my my Good ones. And yes they get chained down but that really does not matter half the time. Hammers and bits and air hoses work just as good from HF as they do from Lowes or sears. Yes I do believe in what you pay for, thats why the 1's at home say craftsman or Kobolt or Dewalt


Sounds like a place I wouldn't care to live or work......


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds like a place I wouldn't care to live or work......


I dont live there,thanks god. What don't care to visit Detroit???


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> I dont live there,thanks god. What don't care to visit Detroit???


Detroit?
I'm planning my family vacation there this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> How do you wear out lawn mower tires in 8 months? Granted lawns are not my primary business but I have 500 hours on my current set and they still look new.





If you have a ZTR and turn around on the asphalt or pavement every turn...... You'll go thru tires so fast you can almost see them wear down.

Not to mention the incredibly unsightly tire marks on concrete. 
Yup, you guessed it. Such actions are not allowed at my lawn business.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

BPWY said:


> If you have a ZTR and turn around on the asphalt or pavement every turn...... You'll go thru tires so fast you can almost see them wear down.
> 
> Not to mention the incredibly unsightly tire marks on concrete.
> Yup, you guessed it. Such actions are not allowed at my lawn business.


Mine either. I avoid hard surfaces like the plague. Not to mention tire marks and a wearing down tires but also when the surface is wet you leave clippings stuck to it and drive them in with the tires.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I get about 400-500 hours out of bar tread tires. The will leave light marks rolling STRAIGHT across a sidewalk. What kills me is the constant running out to the street and backing in the trailer to dump clippings. Blacktop is hard on them. My old man mows 15 acres at his resort in Florida weekly. Gets about 250 hours out of a set but is turning on blacktop as the soil is all sand and if you turn on it the grass its toast no matter how many point turn you make. He'll you can stand on your sole of your shoe, twist and make a mark.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Putting away the equipment end of next week. We have two ZTRs with 600+ hours that will be ready for new shoes next spring. Avoided concrete whenever possible. 600 hours for me is about time to trade as well.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Putting away the equipment end of next week. We have two ZTRs with 600+ hours that will be ready for new shoes next spring. Avoided concrete whenever possible. 600 hours for me is about time to trade as well.





What are you selling/trading?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I buy first then either sell outright or swap privately. Actually, I haven't bought anything new in quite a few years, including trucks and heavy equipment. New means nothing to me anymore. We've got one Ferris and an XMark that are getting a little long in the tooth and puff a little smoke. Have a Kubota that will probably go forever.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Ferris details? thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Let me talk to the man who sat in it all summer.


----------



## tomwalshco (Mar 15, 2014)

Little late to this one -- but you absolutely, positively can't beat Super Lugs. Hold a hill sideways like glue and you could climb straight up Kilimanjaro. $50-$70 ea. online (20x10s). I've done at least 100 yards with these and they look almost new...


----------

